# The upper Mississippi River...



## camp219

It is the one of top 10 most beautiful places in USA. It is one of my favorite places as well. 



















What is your favorite place to visit?


----------



## walter2

*pictures*

Beautiful pictures! We intend to make a trip to the US in 2008, one of the things will be the 'Great river road' along the Mississippi river. I found a very useful book 'Road trip USA' (they also have a very nice internet site).
As yet our favorite places are only in Europe, I will try to add a picture from our 2007 trip to Greece.
I like the campercommunity forum very much!
Walter Gerritsen
Eindhoven, The Netherlands


----------



## ctfortner

Wow Walter, your quite the traveler :way-to-go:

I must say I am jealous. What kind of rig you got there? Looks like a nice size, not too large, but all the necessary accomodations.

I have thumbed through the Road Trip USA book at the bookstore, it seemed like an excellent for someone who wants to take a road trip as a vacation and see the country. Some motorcyle riders I know also use this book when they travel through various states.

So where is the Great River Road located? We actually live about 30 miles from the mighty mississippi and I have done a lot of fishing on that river here in TN. My wife grew up in Minnesota and we went up there and near her hometown is also a part of the Mississippi river that is very shallow and narrow. I got to walk across it, less than knee deep. It seemed awfully strange, because around here the river is VERY powerful and absolutely huge in size. It can be a scary ride in a boat, let alone walking/swimming in it.




walter2 said:


> Beautiful pictures! We intend to make a trip to the US in 2008, one of the things will be the 'Great river road' along the Mississippi river. I found a very useful book 'Road trip USA' (they also have a very nice internet site).
> As yet our favorite places are only in Europe, I will try to add a picture from our 2007 trip to Greece.
> I like the campercommunity forum very much!
> Walter Gerritsen
> Eindhoven, The Netherlands


----------



## mailfire99

I been fishing on the MS river a few times years ago. My dad and grandad used to go jugging on the river, you ever heard of that? Back in the day we would just use old milk jugs or 2 liter bottles for jugs, but they actually make some to sell now days. We also ran some trotlines and such, some huge catfish in there


----------



## campfire

Thanks friend for the informative post and pictures of the site . I wish to go there in next camping . Will you like to tell me that the camping facilities are available there or not .


----------



## stevejohsnon

*The upper Mississippi River*

Its very beautiful location, i too want to spend there for my weekend. I have seen so much places in the world but i didn't find this location till now. The another advantage here is that we can go for fishing and there we find so many fishes. Here the site seeing is excellent,so anyone who wishes to go there don't forget to visit this place. 
========================================================
steve

 Mississippi Alcohol Addiction Treatment


----------

